# Trick or Treat 2012 ~ Pressed for time.



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

Unfortunately do to starting a new job last year I was unable to take time off for Trick or Treat 2012. So I relied on my Fiance to set up most of the Haunt so when I got off work I could Immediately start getting dressed and putting on the make-up. So the only photos I have from that night are from my friend Jarred who showed up right after everything had calmed down.



















The night went great other than some problems from the fogger. 
Had a group of kids come up to me during the night and give me candy because they liked my costume so much. (Best moment of the night )

Already working and have some props finished for this year! :jol:


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like a fun time , any video of the concert ?


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

lol no I wish. I'm hoping to get some this year!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

That is so cool! I love the pumpkins!


----------

